# Insulate my shed?



## Kristy White (Oct 16, 2017)

Insulate my shed? I have seen many posts that have all kinds of different ideas as far as what you should do in the winter time. I live in upstate New York and it can get pretty cold during the winter. Some say they insulate their sheds, But many say they use more bedding. Wondering if I could have some opinions on what people feel is best. I do have heat lamps that I have used for anything close to 30° any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I would insulate, it's a lot safer then heat lamps and extra bedding.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

30 is not cold unless it is a spanking brand newborn. They can take some pretty wicked temps as long as it is dry inside.
However if you do choose to insulate make sure there is plenty ventilation.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

nancy d said:


> However if you do choose to insulate make sure there is plenty ventilation.


Great point!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, good advice.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Insulation works if you have an ice storm and the power is gone. Heat lamps do not...

DRAFT FREE ventilation is necessary with both, because ammonia is a problem with both.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I live in central Maine. It can get wicked cold here - and windy too. 

Our "barn" is really just a stall. It does have a door that can be closed if the weather is super bad, but that's the only time we completely close them in. The stall is not insulated and has venting along the roof line. My girls have done just fine, even when we only had 2 of them. They do, however, appreciate a nice bucket of hot water with a shot of ACV in it 2-3 times a day.

As long as they have decent bedding, a buddy to snuggle with and hay to keep their rumens working, they do just fine without insulation.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

groovyoldlady said:


> I live in central Maine. It can get wicked cold here - and windy too.
> 
> Our "barn" is really just a stall. It does have a door that can be closed if the weather is super bad, but that's the only time we completely close them in. The stall is not insulated and has venting along the roof line. My girls have done just fine, even when we only had 2 of them. They do, however, appreciate a nice bucket of hot water with a shot of ACV in it 2-3 times a day.
> 
> As long as they have decent bedding, a buddy to snuggle with and hay to keep their rumens working, they do just fine without insulation.


X2


----------

